# [OT] Avatar, Cual es el significado tu avatar (open forever)

## alexlm78

Bueno el titulo es bastante elocuente.

Bueno empiezo yo.

"La libertad Conduciendo al pueblo" - Delacroix

Pintura de la revolucoin francesa, que nos habla de la LIBERTAR.

y ese es el significado del mio, LIBERTAD.

 *Richard Stallman wrote:*   

> FREE AS IN FREEDOM

 

LARGA VIDA A LA LIBERTAD   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Por cierto tambien hice este post en ingles, por si alguno quiere ver los comentario que hagan en este idioma.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417786.html

Saluditos

----------

## Stolz

La verdad es que es una pregunta que quería hacerte hace tiempo. Es uno de los avatares mas intrigantes que se ven por aquí. No me hubiese imaginado nunca lo que significa.

Mi avatar no tiene ninguna historia interesante  :Sad: . Ni juego a juegos de aviones ni soy aficionado la aviación, ya que algunos me lo han preguntado. Un día vi una foto de un piloto que me gustó y pensé , hummm, esto quedaría bien de avatar. Tenía publicidad de un sitio web puesta encima del traje, así es que la quite poniendo mi nombre sobre ella, como si fuese una etiqueta. Eso es todo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## 2lopez

Ahora yo:

"Al Bundy" protagonista de la serie "Matrimonio con hijos" (Married with children)

El mejor personaje de la TV, en la mejor serie de TV. ¿Quién no la conoce?

Veo demasiada tv   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jmp_

Os noto realmente aburridos...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kabutor

Skull el troll ampliamente conocido en una foto insolita, con cara de cabreado.

----------

## alexlm78

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> La verdad es que es una pregunta que quería hacerte hace tiempo.

 

Falta de confianza, me extraña, solo pregunta.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Es uno de los avatares mas intrigantes que se ven por aquí.

 

porque lo dices, intrigante???

Saluditos.

----------

## kalcetoh

Unreal Engine 3

----------

## pacho2

El mío creo que es bastante claro  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

El mío no tiene gran cosa que explicar: me encantan los gatos, su elegancia al moverse y que no sufren BSOD, siempre caen de pie   :Laughing:   aunque mi último gato ha sido siamés, no negro... y por otra parte, a alguien de Madrid, si le llamas gato, tiene un significado muy claro: es madrileño desde hace más de tres generaciones...    :Smile: 

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> El mío creo que es bastante claro 
> 
> 

 

El mío mas de lo mismo  :Very Happy: 

Un Saludo!

----------

## Stolz

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Es uno de los avatares mas intrigantes que se ven por aquí. 
> 
> porque lo dices, intrigante???

 

Por que está tan reducido que me resulta dificil distinguir lo que contiene. Yo pensaba que era un dibujo abstracto, porque no reconocia ninguna forma en él (tal vez sea porque son un inclulto total en temas de arte   :Embarassed:  ).

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> El mío creo que es bastante claro 

 

KDE, ¿no?  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Magnum44

Pues el mio es una foto que le saqué un dia a un peluche de mi parienta   :Laughing: 

A que mola!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Antares-1

El mio muy sencillo, como soy Fanatico de Macross y me gusta poquito (Pero me gusta) Macross 7, y ademas porque siempre ando con mi Guitarra criolla al hombro tocando por cualquier lado donde mi pasión me conduzca... (La Electrica no porque en argentina andar con una Guitarra cara te la roban...)

Asi es mi vida, libre, donde me lleve el viento. No tengo un sope y sin embargo, me siento bien con lo poco que tengo.

Asi es Basara, asi soy yo (Basara es el protagonista de Macross 7 y cantante de Fire Bomber).

Me gusta experimentar, me gusta descubrir, me gusta Linux por eso...

Me gusta experimentar y descubrir con las mujeres, bueno, lo de siempre   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## DDrDark

"viteh" es la palabra con la que suele terminar las frases "El viejo" de las excelentes animaciónes en flash de www.locoarts.com.ar  :Smile: 

----------

## Membris-Khan

El mío aunque lo he diseñado yo, está hecho sobre un carácter de una fuente True Type, la verdad es que me gustó como avatar por su simpleza, y me vino genial ya que me encanta la cultura centroasiática en general, el dragón del avatar es un buen ejemplo.

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias a todos por su comentario.

Este post permanece abierto para siempre, a menos que los moderadores, admins digan "no mas".

Saluditos.

----------

## frodoweb

Me apasiona lo gótico y oscuro mezclado con el sentimiento del que esconde algo.

Lo vi, y sabía que sería mi avatar por tiempos!

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *alexlm78 wrote:*    *Stolz wrote:*   Es uno de los avatares mas intrigantes que se ven por aquí. 
> 
> porque lo dices, intrigante??? 
> 
> Por que está tan reducido que me resulta dificil distinguir lo que contiene. Yo pensaba que era un dibujo abstracto, porque no reconocia ninguna forma en él (tal vez sea porque son un inclulto total en temas de arte   ).
> ...

 

Posiblemente   :Cool: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## juanma

pues el mio soy yo en una foto que toque con el gimp, me puse a hacer gilipollas con la webcam y la lampara y vi que me quedaba como una "aureola" en la cabeza. Así que difuminé aquí y allá y le puse un efectillo de luz y cuando termine me dije.. "ale hop, mira que forma mas tonta de pasar la tarde"

Al tiempo en el foro de KDE me lo puse de avatar, y desde entonces que no lo cambio.

Creo que lo único que significa es que debería dejar las birras mientras ando con la webcam xD

----------

## episode96

El mío es fácil... DOOM es un clásico inmortal   :Laughing: 

----------

## ps2

El mio creo que es bastante gráfico (y nunca mejor dicho) xD feliz año a todos!

----------

## ackward

Mi avatar tenia que ser Hobbes, representa muchas cosas. 

Principalmente es el otro yo, una proyeccion de personalidad. Pero su humor y sus comentarios tambien son identificativos. 

Este icono lo encontre no me acuerdo donde y me gusta bastante, Hobbes con las manos por delante en señal de "basta ya!" y con el lema debajo "Too much goddam information".

----------

## pacho2

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> El mio creo que es bastante gráfico (y nunca mejor dicho) xD feliz año a todos!

 

La verdad es que no sé ni qué es   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Camulus

Pues... es Tato, sin moto ni contrato, un personaje de la revista "El Jueves" y, aunque no me parezco a él en nada, me recuerda un poco a mis épocas de compartir piso en la facultad, cuando de vez en cuando (sí, sí) las cucarachas campaban a sus anchas por la cocina (que asco cada vez que lo pienso, Diosss!)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La idea surge después de ver el avatar que está usando Cereza (Fanática del abandonware quizás?   :Very Happy: ), y de preguntarme durante tanto tiempo, que le pasó a i92guboj en la foto que salió tan negro!

Algunos son autoexplicativos, otros no tanto, en mi caso, mi avatar, igual que mi nick es Inodoro Pereyra. Un personaje de la tira cómica Inodoro Pereyra, el renegáu, creada por el dibujante Argentino Roberto Fontanarrosa a quien admiro mucho, recientemente fallecido.

¿Y ustedes?

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> La idea surge después de ver el avatar que está usando Cereza (Fanática del abandonware quizás?  ), y de preguntarme durante tanto tiempo, que le pasó a i92guboj en la foto que salió tan negro!

 

Que tiempo aquellos  :Razz: 

En cuanto a mi foto, es una foto de carnaval. Estábamos todos disfrazados en un bar hace ya algunos años. De ahí el maquilllaje negro como el betún. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Algunos son autoexplicativos, otros no tanto, en mi caso, mi avatar, igual que mi nick es Inodoro Pereyra. Un personaje de la tira cómica Inodoro Pereyra, el renegáu, creada por el dibujante Argentino Roberto Fontanarrosa a quien admiro mucho, recientemente fallecido.
> 
> ¿Y ustedes?
> ...

 

No lo conocía. Directo a los bookmarks. Cuando tenga un ratito miro a ver que tal está eso  :Wink: 

----------

## Cereza

Ñejejeje *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> La idea surge después de ver el avatar que está usando Cereza (Fanática del abandonware quizás? :D), y de preguntarme durante tanto tiempo, que le pasó a i92guboj en la foto que salió tan negro! 

 

Pues sí jeje, me encantan, para mi los juegos son como la música, si son buenos son buenos, no importa lo viejos que sean. Incluso de alguna forma encuentro un encanto especial en sus gráficos pixelados, supongo que soy una romantica del abandonware :P

Donde esten Laverne (mi avatar) con su tipazo y su escalpelo o Guybrush Threepwood con su pollo con una polea que se quiten Sam Fisher, Lara Croft y demás gentuza sin carisma :P ya no se hacen juegos como antes.

Por cierto en una ocasión encontré de casualidad en internet unas tiras de Inodoro Pereyra, me parecieron muy ingeniosas :)

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

seguro todos conoceis a este mitico personaje de StarCraft, sin duda uno de los mas grandes y para mi el unico videojuego para PC.

----------

## sirope

Simplemente me gustó la oveja porque saca la lengua y gira los ojetes : P

Gracias por la aclaración i92guboj, siempre había pensado que tu avatar era un cadáver putrefacto xD (Mi monitor tiene muuuy mal contraste  :Smile: )

Saludooooooos!!

----------

## ekz

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Gracias por la aclaración i92guboj, siempre había pensado que tu avatar era un cadáver putrefacto xD 

 

Ajajajaja, fuertes palabras xD!

El mío no representa nada en especial, suelo usar como avatares objetos sin un significado específico, pero que "inspiren algo" p.ej: un encededor, un velocímetro, una lata de gaseosa, et cétera, pero ese ojo se quedó como "estándar" en todas las páginas que aceptan avatares.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> seguro todos conoceis a este mitico personaje de StarCraft, sin duda uno de los mas grandes y para mi el unico videojuego para PC.

 

No... Yo no... Ni siquiera se que juego es StarCraft pero si es tan bueno, voy a buscar en google.

----------

## Magnum44

Pues el mio es una foto que le saqué a un peluche de mi parienta... nada del otro mundo  :Smile: 

----------

## ackward

nuff said

----------

## Noss

Pues creo que del mío sobran comentarios, pero por si alguno no lo sabe es el emblema de gentoo linux...  :Wink:   Cereza el tuyo no es del videojuego maniac mansion? Joder recuerdo la 1ª parte, sin duda alguna la mejor de todas... Recuerdo que tenías que elegir bien a los personajes o no podías pasar el juego...

Un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Simplemente me gustó la oveja porque saca la lengua y gira los ojetes : P
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración i92guboj, siempre había pensado que tu avatar era un cadáver putrefacto xD (Mi monitor tiene muuuy mal contraste )
> 
> Saludooooooos!!

 

JA!

Te mataron i92...

PD: En Argentina, ojete tiene otro significado, basta con buscar en google.com.ar   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *sirope wrote:*   Simplemente me gustó la oveja porque saca la lengua y gira los ojetes : P
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración i92guboj, siempre había pensado que tu avatar era un cadáver putrefacto xD (Mi monitor tiene muuuy mal contraste )
> 
> Saludooooooos!! 
> ...

 

Bah, ya tengo asumido que no soy George Clooney ni huelo a rosas jajaja  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: En Argentina, ojete tiene otro significado, basta con buscar en google.com.ar  
> 
> Salud!

 

Aquí también lo tiene, al menos en algunos sitios  :Razz: 

----------

## achaw

El mio no necesita explicacion, seguir el link en mi firma...

Saludos

----------

## jagvega

A mi me gustan los de las series animadas...

hasta el momento este es el que tengo predeterminado para foros. Es un personaje muy astuto.

----------

## kropotkin

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lanshor

El mío lo tengo para recordarme que aveces tengo la boca muy grande.... ^^

Hasta hace no mucho tenía otro, quizás alguno lo recuerde, y que era parte de una foto que me hice para una partida de Baldur's Gate con unos amigos... me lo cambié porque era feo, y además ya hacía mucho de aquella partida... jeje.

La foto* en cuestión: http://log85.no-ip.org/tmp/baldurs.jpg

*Si hay algún aficionado a D&D quizás se sorprenda de los atributos (son atributos base, no hay modificadores añadidos), he de decir que me pasé 2 tardes haciendo tiradas hasta conseguir los puntos necesarios para dejar así a mi personaje...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

@Lanshor: Me acabo de hacer fanático de tu blog.   :Very Happy: 

LOG85? Cualquiera puede postear ahí? Estoy tratando de entender en que se diferencia del resto...

Salud!

----------

## sirope

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *sirope wrote:*   Simplemente me gustó la oveja porque saca la lengua y gira los ojetes : P
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración i92guboj, siempre había pensado que tu avatar era un cadáver putrefacto xD (Mi monitor tiene muuuy mal contraste )
> 
> Saludooooooos!! 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  En realidad aquí un ojete, es un ojete, pero no me puse a pensar en su significado en otro país, que por cierto ya lo conocía   :Embarassed: ... Nada más me dió por deformar la palabra. Trompa (forma peyorativa de decir "boca") sería igual a "trompeta".. xD

Inodoro, cerrá la trompeta!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Saludooooos!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No lo pude evitar!

----------

## sirope

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No lo pude evitar!

 

Bromas  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  xD xD

----------

## lanshor

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> @Lanshor: Me acabo de hacer fanático de tu blog.  
> 
> LOG85? Cualquiera puede postear ahí? Estoy tratando de entender en que se diferencia del resto...
> 
> Salud!

 

Jeje, es una mezcla entre fotolog.com / wordpress / barrapunto y  meneame (toma ya! xD)

Quería hacer una especie de comunidad pequeña para mi y mis amigos y como no encontraba nada con las características que quería me puse a hacérmelo yo mismo. Ahora está en versión alfa, y aunque aún le queda mucho por pulir ya es bastante usable; a partir de la beta empezaré a liberar el código (aunque si alguien lo quiere se lo puedo pasara ya).

Por supuesto puede postear cualquiera, muy de vez en cuando entra alguien desconocido y siempre es bienvenido. Sobre la temática... yo siempre digo que cada loco con su tema, igual te encuentras una página de comics, que otra sobre música, o algo sobre lo divertido que fue el fin de semana.

Sorry por el OT, si te interesa algo mándame un privado  :Wink: 

----------

## johpunk

siempre pense que avatar de i92guboj era como una cabeza decapitada y quemada puesta en las piernas de alguien xD en cuanto a mi avatar pues cuando quise ser miembro del foro me imagine que como es un foro exclusivamente para gentoo me dije seguro todos tienen un avatar con el logo de gentoo que al entrar me di cuenta que no era asi, y pues consegui este tux con el simbolo de la anarquia en google me gusto y me lo puse de avatar aca xD sin tanta historia y reseña historica mi avatar   :Laughing: 

----------

## lanshor

Veo que a todos nos ha llamado mucho la atención el avatar de i92guboj xDD

Yo siempre pensé que era una momia o algo así.

----------

## luisx

mi avatar pues lo dice todo, no encontre uno mejor aqui xD y no quise subir otro.

yo pense que el avatar de i92guboj era tambien una momia   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

no me enfades... o te arrepentirás.

grrrr!!!!!!!!

----------

## erdanblo

Me hizo gracia el moñeco, lo cojí de aquí:

http://www2.b3ta.com/bukkake/

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> no me enfades... o te arrepentirás.
> 
> grrrr!!!!!!!!

 

@Don Stolz: cat hilo_nuevo >> hilo_viejo   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

@ Don Inodoro.

Le aseguro que mi intención era explicar mi avatar, aunque Hulk no necesite muchas explicaciones y era evidente el significado.

Soy consciente de que encontré el otro hilo y lo puse aquí en muy mal momento... Pero bueno, hay que buscar para encontrar.

Espero no haberle enfadado   :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> @Don Stolz: cat hilo_nuevo >> hilo_viejo  

 

Hecho   :Cool: . Unido el mensaje anterior con el nuevo. Por si alguien no encuentra continuidad, el nuevo comienza a partir de la primera respuesta de Inodoro_Pereyra.

----------

## Coghan

¡PELIGRO!, /bin/bash en consola.  :Cool: 

Jeje, la imagen la encontré en una página que ya no existe y ya ni me acuerdo como se llamaba, se que era muy underground y ya hace como diez añitos más o menos que la tengo. La suelo poner de fondo de escritorio de vez en cuando, sobre todo cuando llega alguien nuevo al que quiero enseñar un entorno muy agresivo. 

Como avatar me agrada, le añadí un /bin/bash que encontré por los intermundos y no tiene más historia.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> @ Don Inodoro.
> 
> Le aseguro que mi intención era explicar mi avatar, aunque Hulk no necesite muchas explicaciones y era evidente el significado.
> 
> Soy consciente de que encontré el otro hilo y lo puse aquí en muy mal momento... Pero bueno, hay que buscar para encontrar.
> ...

 

Pero no hombre! Faltaría mas! Reconozco que busqué con muy poco énfasis que no hubiera un post anterior y similar, pero como pasa siempre, si tuviste una buena idea, es por que ya se le ocurrió a alguien mas, muchos años antes, jeje.

Hay que darle un poco de trabajo a Stolz también! Si nos portamos tan bien como va a justificar el sueldo de moderador después?

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay que darle un poco de trabajo a Stolz también! Si nos portamos tan bien como va a justificar el sueldo de moderador después?
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

